# Need to 'restore' collections



## TORB (Mar 14, 2011)

My Kindle 3 screen has died and I have a replacement on the way. I also have a brand new Samsung Galaxy 10.1 which I intend to use to read short stories etc when I am out and about. 

The old Kindle had quite a few books on it and they were sorted into collections like, To Read, Read, Short Stories, Classics etc. I have backed up the files from the old Kindle, but would love to know which books were in each Collection. 

Is there any way to access the (copied/original Kindle) files that contain the names of each book, in each collection, on my PC?

At least that way I can get my Galaxy set up with the books I want on it. 

Secondly, how do I restore the collections on the replacement Kindle. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if there is a way to access the current collections, but you can import them to your new Kindle using Manage Kindle on the Amazon website. I'm not sure of the entire process though.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Download all of the books onto the new Kindle (best to do this in small batches so as not to overload the kindle), once all of the book you want are on there tell the kindle to import collections.  Once it does this all the books should go into their collection.

Do not import the collects before putting the books on the kindle or this will not work.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

If the broken Kindle is still on your account you can get the Kindle for PC app, and then Import the old collection to the PC.  You don't have to put any books on the PC, all books in the archive will be listed.  Once you import the collections the books will sort into their collection (but they will all remain on the main page) and you can click on each collection to view all the books in it.


----------



## TORB (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the responses but now I am corn-fused!  

I have downloaded all the books to the new Android Tablet, but they all appear in one long list, where as on the old Kindle, I had them sorted into various categories/collections. 

I have logged onto my Amazon Kindle Library and they are all listed and can be viewed by Title, Author, or Date. 

If I go into a different screen called "Your Collection" (or Your Media Library) they are listed as Date Acquired, Title, or Creator. 

Once again, they are all lumped together. It looks to me like the way they were sorted into categories was actually done on the Kindle itself, and is not reflected on the details that Amazon hold on its site. 

That's why I would like to know if anyone knows what the name of the file is on the Kindle itself, and if it can be viewed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I do not believe the Android tablet app supports collections.  Certainly the one on Amazon's own Fire does not, and it is probably the same app.    Neither does the app on the iPad.

The collections are on the device, but you can import them from a device or app that supports collections to another device or app that supports collections.  I created collections on my Kindle for PC app, which does support collections, and when I got my K4 (the first Kindle I owned that supported collections) I was able to import the collections from Kindle for PC to the K4 using the method discussed earlier in the thread.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy is correct. . . .collections are not supported with the Kindle for Android app.

When you get your new kindle and load your books you can then 'import' your collections via the Kindle and it will automatically sort all your books to where they were before.  Note that for this to work the old Kindle has to still be a registered device on your account so there's something to import.

Or, as Betsy suggests, get the Kindle for PC app which does support collections. . . .Even if you don't use it for reading, you can use it for organization and can import collections from it whenever you get a new Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I did misspeak, however, as Collections are stored as part of your archive. Here is a link to Amazon's instructions for managing Collections.

Specifically about importing collections:



> To import a collection from another Kindle:
> 
> Select "Archived Items" from the Kindle Home screen.
> Select "Add Other Device Collections" from the Archived Items page.
> ...


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Since I'm now getting yet antoher replacement, let's see if I understand what I'm reading.  I'm so frustrated right now that I might not be.

I have to download all 36 pages of books, then import the collections and they will go into the right folders.  Bu I still have to DL all the books manually.  Yes?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Labrynth said:


> Since I'm now getting yet antoher replacement, let's see if I understand what I'm reading. I'm so frustrated right now that I might not be.
> 
> I have to download all 36 pages of books, then import the collections and they will go into the right folders. Bu I still have to DL all the books manually. Yes?


Yes, unfortunately there's no quick way to download your books. You can't copy them to your PC and transfer them to the new device as the files are all device specific and not account specific. They just wouldn't work on your new device.

The quickest way is probably to do it from your 'manage your kindle' page, but you'll still need to send them individually. Send them in batches - say about 50 at a time - and let each batch index before you send the rest.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I usually DL my collections then restore them by collection.  If I have to do them one at a time anyway, at least that way I know they will end up where they're supposed to for sure.

Amazon REALLY needs to make it so this isn't so complicated.  The guy couldn't figure out why I didn't really want a new Kindle, why I just wanted my Kindle to work.  All I can think about it the week or more it's going to take me to move everything around.


----------

